# 2 FAnprojekte schliessen ihre Pforten



## Melethron (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Tage steige ich wieder mal in HdRO ein und was lese ich heute... morthond.de und der Widerstand schliessen ihre Pforten. Was man so nachlesen kann in Foren, hören auch viele alte Hasen auf. Sippen werden aufgegeben. Seid doch so nett und bringt mich auf den Stand, was hat sich den im letzten halben Jahr so dramatisches ergeben, damit so etwas passiert? Ein Argument das mir öfters aufgefallen ist, sei die Patchpolitik von CM. Stimmt mich schon ein wenig nachdenklich....

lg Mele


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2009)

Liest du wo?


----------



## Melethron (13. Oktober 2009)

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=385307 

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=382007

lotro-europe Forum


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2009)

Hui, da wird ja richtig den alten Zeiten nachgeweint. Glaube aber, ohne dass ich selbst momentan LotRo spiele, dass in den Foren etwas übertrieben wird, ist ja kein Weltuntergang. 
In WoW wünschen sich auch viele "classic" zurück, und trotzdem spielen fast alle WotLK.


----------



## Melethron (13. Oktober 2009)

Das ist wohl richtig, nur hat HdRO eine wesentliche kleinere Anhängerzahl, finde das schon keine tolle Entwicklung. Wobei ja Classic WoW auch keiner mehr spielen würde , heutzutage. Nun ist das früher-war-alles-besser feeling auch in Mittelerde angekommen. Einfach schade wenn 2 Fansites schliessen, wo es zu HdRO eh so wenige gibt (gut und auf deutsch). Trotzdem würde mich mal interessieren, was sich so getan hat im letzten halben Jahr. Vetaro, wo bist du wenn man dich mal braucht?^^


----------



## simoni (13. Oktober 2009)

Die Seiten (zumindest der widerstand) sind noch online, wird man ja sehen wie lang die beiden Betreiber bei Aion überleben und wieder zurückkriechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Melethron (14. Oktober 2009)

Joh, aber werden nicht mehr gepflegt bzw. morthond.de leitet zu einem Blog weiter.


----------



## simoni (14. Oktober 2009)

Jap das stimmt. Wobei ich beim Widerstand die Hoffnung habe, dass zum Add-On wieder die Motivation zurückkehrt. Bis dahin kann man ja die Seite ganz normal wie vorher benutzen. Danke Sonnenblume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Widerstand ist ja auch - durch Einführung des Questguides im Spiel - nicht mehr "notwendig".

Es ist nicht das spiel, das irgendwie schlechter geworden ist, sondern einfach, dass beide Seiten in den entscheidenden Punkten weitestgehend Ein-Mann-Projekte waren, und deshalb natürlich auch nur von einer Person abhingen. Bei Cordesh hat ihn nichtmal das Spiel "vertrieben", er hat einfach nur zu viel Mühe in das Morthond-Projekt gesteckt. Ähnlich kann ich mir das auch bei Sonnenblume vorstellen.

Gilt eigentlich für Internetseiten auch so eine blöde "von dahingeschiedenen nur gutes"-Regel? Ich hab' kein Bedürftnis (oder irgendwas zu erzählen), aber nur die Möglichkeit...


----------



## Melethron (14. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht ;-) Wird aber trotzdem eintreten. Der Questhelper ersetzt so manches, ja da stimme ich dir zu, doch vieles so " drum herum" nicht. Finds halt schade.


----------



## Dwarim (14. Oktober 2009)

Find ich auch extrem schade, ich will Widerstand, nich diesen bescheuerten Questhelper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Da gab's immer noch schöne Karten dabei und vor allem Zusatzinfos. Hoffe auch, dass Sonnenblume mit der Erweiterung das Projekt weitermacht, von mir aus auch mit Hilfe.


----------



## Kalyptus (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab das Gefühl auch nicht. Alleinen heute drei neue Mitglider in die Sippe aufgenommen welche ganz nei Anfangen.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Anders gesagt: Wenn zwei wichtige Leute gehen, ist das noch lange kein Zeichen für den Zustand der Gesellschaft.

(Soweit ich weiß gab es z.B. wenig Tendenzen in Amerika, dass viele Leute von weissen Tigern angefallen wurden, nachdem Roy da probleme hatte :O)


----------



## Melethron (14. Oktober 2009)

*g* Lustiger Vergleich, auch wenn er hinkt.

Kleine Themaänderung. *pfeiff* Diese dev journal Meldung zu dem "Accountbankfach" ist in meinen Augen unvollständig, denn ich erkenne nicht ob das generell eingeführt wird oder ob man dafür dieses Adventure Pack benötigt. weiß man da schon was genaueres? Und ja, ich habe gegoogelt und die SuFu benutzt und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Sleepy84 (14. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann nur für Belegaer sprechen und dort zeichnet sich definitiv nicht ab, dass die Leute abwandern würden. 
Ich nehme da als Richtwert gerne die Mitgliederzahlen im BeleSNG. Die beliefen sich in den letzten Monaten, konstant allabendlich auf zwischen 900 und 1100 Mitglieder. Einzig in den ersten beiden Wochen zum Aion-Start blieb die Zahl immer so im 800er Bereich, aber das hat sich mittlerweile auch wieder gelegt. 

Dass die beiden großen Fanprojekte jetzt eine Pause einlegen, ist natürlich schade. Aber so wie ich gelesen habe, waren die Hauptakteure ja auch von Anfang an dabei und Lotro ist nun doch schon über 2 Jahre alt. Vielleicht ist das einfach so eine magische Zahl. In zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen ist es ja auch oft so, dass nach 2-3 Jahren die Beziehung hinterfragt wird und man viell. den anderen auch einfach mal eine zeitlang nicht sehen möchte. Damit man ein wenig Abstand gewinnen kann, um dann nach einiger Zeit, in der man sich über einiges klar wird, mit neu entflammter Liebe die Beziehung/Das Spiel wiederaufzunehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich mache mir keine Sorgen um Lotro. Ich glaube sogar, dass mit dem Düsterwald Addon durchaus noch ein paar neue Langzeitkunden hinzukommen werden. Stichwort: überarbeitetes Kampfsystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eleanar (14. Oktober 2009)

Wandel hin Wandel her....

Spieler kommen und Spieler gehen das wird immer so sein, und hört auch niemals auf!
Wenn Fanprojekte wie "Der Widerstand" und "Morthond.de" ihre Pforten schließen ist es traurig, aber auch irgendwie zu verstehen. Solche Projekte sind extrem Zeitaufwändig und kosten nicht nur nerven sonder auch Geld.

Ich finde es sehr schade, das diese Projekte eigestellt, oder auf Eis gelegt sind.

Im Zuge der ganzen Diskussion hier, kann man auch mal nachfragen was mit dem Lotro Lorebook auf Deutsch ist? 
Wo sind die Sachen für die Europäer? Sind wir keine zahlenden Kunden? 

MfG
Eleanar
[Sippe] [Thine ai Lyn] auf [Morthond]


----------



## Telkir (14. Oktober 2009)

Fanprojekte kosten nun einmal immer Unmengen an Zeit. Leider wird die von den wenigsten Besuchern honoriert. Schließlich brüstet sich die Open(Source)Mind-Community immer mit ihren tollen Werbeblockern etc.. Dass die Bereitstellung durchaus finanziert werden muss, vergessen viel zu viele User. (Ups, ich bin da etwas vom Thema abgekommen. Der, der noch nie vom Thema abgekommen, werfe den ersten Stein!)

Hinzu kommt der schon erwähnte Zeitaufwand von einzelnen Personen, die, wenn sie einmal das Interesse verlieren, kaum zu ersetzen sind. Vielleicht muss man sich beim einem Projekt wie "Der Widerstand" auch einfach einmal vorstellen, was dort getan werden muss. die Ausarbeitung und Gestaltung des Konzeptes mag ja spaßig und interessant sein, aber ab einem gewissen Punkt wiederholt sich die Routine nur noch. Dröge Beschreibungen/Karten und Texte müssen auf die ewig gleiche Weise in die Seite eingepflegt werden...

Was die guten Alten Zeiten angeht: je mehr ich offizielle Foren zu Onlinespielen lese, desto größer wird der Eindruck, dass 100 Prozent der aktuellen Community seit Anfang an spielen muss und dass für 90 Prozent früher alles besser war. I doubt it.
Community entwickeln sich weiter, individuelle Spieler entwickeln sich weiter und Spiele auch. Ich bin gespannt, was da noch auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Vetaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Eleanar schrieb:


> Fanprojekte wie "Der Wiederstand"



Ich möchte vorschlagen, diesen Rechtschreibfehler ernst zu nehmen und, wenn sich jemand der Seite erbarmt und sie erneut aufstellt, sie zum Wiederstand umzubenennen.


----------



## Egooz (14. Oktober 2009)

Sleepy84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube sogar, dass mit dem Düsterwald Addon durchaus noch ein paar neue Langzeitkunden hinzukommen werden. Stichwort: überarbeitetes Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das seh ich im Moment genau so. 
Die Überarbeitung des Kampfsystems wird nicht ohne Grund in Angriff genommen (Neukunden die _Anderes_ gewohnt sind).


----------



## EvV (14. Oktober 2009)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Also ich hab das Gefühl auch nicht. Alleinen heute drei neue Mitglider in die Sippe aufgenommen welche ganz nei Anfangen.


Das "Problem" an der Sache ist aber, dass vielleicht 2 oder 3 der neuen eben nicht mehr so "ticken" wie die alten Hasen, die nun aufhören. Ich weiß, das ist übertrieben (und die 3 Neuen meine ich auch nicht persönlich, passen aber gut als Beispiel):
Sind die 3 neuen 3 WoW-Kiddies sieht die Rechnung schon ganz anders aus. Auf der einen Seite, die 2 Vertreter der HdRO community die gehen und auf der anderen genau solche Spieler, weswegen viele von WoW weg sind. Diese tragen dann mit ihrem Verhalten bestimmt auch nicht dazu bei, den Ruf der guten community in HdRO zu halten, geschweige denn zu verbessern.

Um jetzt die Frage vom TE zu beantworten: durch das addon hat Turbine die Spielphilosophie schon geändert und zieht Spieler an, für die HdRO vorher nichts war. Mehr Itemfokus, mehr höher schneller weiter usw. schaffen es, dass die alten Hasen, die wegen des Fehlens dieser am Anfang zu HdRO gekommen sind, nun so langsam sehen, ein WoW 2.0 zu bekommen. 

Wenn die Veränderung so weitergeht, ist das Gerücht der guten HdRO-community (wie man auch immer das gut definieren möchte) genauso lächerlich wie die Gruppenzentriertheit. Die gibt es maximal noch im Endgame, ansonsten ist das Spiel komplett allein spielbar.

Sonnenblume hat aufgehört, weil das ständige Ändern seitens Turbine (z.B. Überarbeitung der alten Gebiete) immernoch zusätzliche Arbeit gekostet hat. Wenn man Änderungen der Änderungen ändert, ist klar, dass man das irgendwann nicht mehr machen will.
Cor_desh hat derzeit keinen Bock mehr auf HdRO (Gründe sieht man weiter oben) und sieht nicht ein, für ein Spiel, dass er derzeit nicht mehr spielt, soviel Arbeit reinzustecken.
Verstehen kann ich beide und beide sind meiner Meinung nach ein Zeichen, dass der Wandel in HdRO nicht nur von einigen Leuten eingebildet ist.


----------



## TheONE§ (14. Oktober 2009)

Sleepy84 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur für Belegaer sprechen und dort zeichnet sich definitiv nicht ab, dass die Leute abwandern würden.
> Ich nehme da als Richtwert gerne die Mitgliederzahlen im BeleSNG. Die beliefen sich in den letzten Monaten, konstant allabendlich auf zwischen 900 und 1100 Mitglieder. Einzig in den ersten beiden Wochen zum Aion-Start blieb die Zahl immer so im 800er Bereich, aber das hat sich mittlerweile auch wieder gelegt.



ich hab auch die vanyarsng zahlen beobachtet, nachdem jetzt aion rauskam, und fuer mich scheinen sie -erstaunlicherweise- ziemlich konstant nem aehnlichen niveau zu bleiben. ich haette jetzt gedacht, aion reist ein groesseres loch.


----------



## Dwarim (14. Oktober 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Was die guten Alten Zeiten angeht: je mehr ich offizielle Foren zu Onlinespielen lese, desto größer wird der Eindruck, dass 100 Prozent der aktuellen Community seit Anfang an spielen muss und dass für 90 Prozent früher alles besser war. I doubt it.
> Community entwickeln sich weiter, individuelle Spieler entwickeln sich weiter und Spiele auch. Ich bin gespannt, was da noch auf uns zukommt.



*1.* Sollte man sich fragen, warum das so ist, warum die Spieler früher alles besser fanden.
*2.* Gab es dazu schonmal eine Erklärung von jemandem, die für mich 100% passend war. Ich weiß nichtmehr ob es hier im Forum war oder in einem offiziellen. Es ging auf jeden Fall darum, dass dieser Spieler versuchte zu erklären, WARUM früher alles besser war. Und er kam zu dem Schluss, dass die Spiele sich natürlich auch verändern, die größte Veränderung jedoch im Spieler selbst stattfindet. Ich kann das mal an mir erklären:
Als ich mit WoW anfing (mein erstes "richtiges" MMO, vorher nur Guild Wars) war alles noch ziemlich neu für mich. Ich bin mit meinem damals Untoten Schurken durch den Silberwald geschlichen (50% langsamer), um nicht von den viel höher leveligen Gegnern attackiert zu werden. Als dann jemand mit einem schnellen Schlachtross an mir vorbei ritt, wusste ich garnicht was ich sagen sollte, ich war so erstaunt von dem Anblick.

Das könnte ich jetzt noch eine Weile weiterführen, aber was er, bzw. ich damit ausdrücken wollte ist, dass alles ganz einfach viel interessanterer und packender ist, wenn man es zum 1. Mal erlebt.
Wer von den Maxlevel Spielern loggt sich ein, und weiß nicht genau, was er jetzt vor hat, oder was er machen kann? Am Anfang weiß man das eben noch nicht, und das ist es, was ein Spiel "episch" macht. Das Kennenlernen und Entdecken der völlig neuen Welt und seinen Schauplätzen.


*Edit:* Und in WoW wollen die Leute die Classic Zeiten zurück, weil man zu der Zeit die Items nicht hinterher geschmissen bekam. Damals war es was besonderes, das beste PvP oder Raid Set (T-set) zu tragen. Mittlerweile ist man schon ein Vollnoob, wenn man seine Gegenstände nicht verzaubert, oder nicht die perfekte Skillung für seine Klasse hat.


----------



## Dwarim (14. Oktober 2009)

Sleepy84 schrieb:


> Also ich mache mir keine Sorgen um Lotro. Ich glaube sogar, dass mit dem Düsterwald Addon durchaus noch ein paar neue Langzeitkunden hinzukommen werden. Stichwort: überarbeitetes Kampfsystem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langzeit und (Lotro) Kampfsystem sind 2 (3) Wörter die zusammen passen, wie die Faust auf's Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Wobei mir das Kampfsystem jetzt auch schon irgendwie gefällt, wenn man z.B. BdT macht, kann man dabei gemütlich Fernsehen gucken, ohne irgendwie Zeit zu verlieren. 
Also ich bin auf die Änderungen gespannt und freu' mich ganz besonders auf "vom Pferd aus mit NPCs reden" und "auf dem Pferd durch Portale laufen, z.B. aus der Housing Instanz".


----------



## DunklerRaecher (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann das von vielen Gesagte nur unterstreichen:
Die Population steigt ständig an, es kommen sehr viele neue dazu.
Auf Morthond standen gestern abend alleine in _Zelem Melek_ (21te Halle in Moria)
263 Leute gleichzeitig rum, soviel wie noch nie (Ort entspricht in etwas SW/IF in WoW).
Der Server ist übervoll, auch in den Startgebieten ist einiges los, in Moria tritt man sich
nach wie vor auf die Füße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Sippe wächst auch ständig, auch viele Quereinsteiger/Neuanfänger.
Von ca. 40 Leuten haben grad mal 2 Aion angefangen, für die anderen kein Thema.

Und im Übrigen wird die eine Fansite (widerstand) nur nicht mehr weiter gepflegt und
nicht eingestellt, was einfach daran liegt, dass die ganzen Gebiete mit Patches aufgepeppt 
werden und deshalb die alten Questdatenbanken mühevoll angepasst werden müssten.

CorDesh hört ja auch aus gesundheitlichen Problemen mit morthond.de auf und ihm
generell Mittelerde (nicht nur das Spiel) momentan keine Anreize bietet.


----------



## JimmeyMV (14. Oktober 2009)

freut mich zu lesen, bin auch ein anfäger habe das tolle game im gewinnspiel von CD gewonnen und ja ich mag es


----------



## Norei (14. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möchte vorschlagen, diesen Rechtschreibfehler ernst zu nehmen und, wenn sich jemand der Seite erbarmt und sie erneut aufstellt, sie zum Wiederstand umzubenennen.


Nein, wenn dann bitte gleich die Grammatik stimmig machen und in "Steht wieder" umbenennen. 

@Topic: Es ist schade, dass die beiden Seiten gleichzeitig aufhören und nein, der Questtracker ist nicht in Ansätzen eine Lösung (navigier dich mal mit dem Questtracker durch Moria 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Andererseits sind beides auch deshalb dermaßen herausragende Seiten, weil die Betreiber viel Schweiß, Geld und Herzblut in die Seiten investiert haben. Und dass das nach 2 Jahren zuviel wird, kann man ja verstehen. Die Frage ist, ob sich neue Seiten entwickeln werden. Wenn nicht, wäre das schade. Ich hoffe ja insbesondere, dass man den Widerstand in ein Wiki umwandeln kann.


----------



## dd2ren (14. Oktober 2009)

Egooz schrieb:


> Das seh ich im Moment genau so.
> Die Überarbeitung des Kampfsystems wird nicht ohne Grund in Angriff genommen (Neukunden die _Anderes_ gewohnt sind).




schön und gut aber an den ettenöden ändern die wieder nichts , ich denke schon das viele auch gerne mal bißchen mehr und in anderen form pvp betreiben würden .

ich bin gerade von hdro mal zu wow rüber um mal bißchen pvp zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was aber nicht so schlimm ist denn ich habe sowieso ein LTA und kann jederzeit in hdro reinsehen


----------



## Egooz (14. Oktober 2009)

Turbine hatte ja schon ab und an Pläne fürs PvP, die wurden zwar wieder alle verworfen (neue Zone z.B.), aber ich denke sie werden auch dort etwas nachliefern "müssen".

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sie sich das aber für Rohan aufheben. Ein überarbeitetes Kampfsystem wird einige die ich kenne dazu bringen nochmal in Lotro reinzuschauen, denn das war bei den meisten die ich kenne der Grund wieder aufzuhören.


----------



## spikki (14. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möchte vorschlagen, diesen Rechtschreibfehler ernst zu nehmen und, wenn sich jemand der Seite erbarmt und sie erneut aufstellt, sie zum Wiederstand umzubenennen.



Hallo,

öhm warum ,,ö.ö,, sry ich steh aufn schlauch?

@ Vetaro *Nö, ich dachte da an so ein altomisches "Der[, der] wieder stand" *

ahhhsooo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vetaro schrieb:


> Widerstand ist ja auch - durch Einführung des Questguides im Spiel - nicht mehr "notwendig".



Habe ich ich da etwas übersehen ?
Lese ich da eine gewisse Ironie heraus oder ist diese Aussage wirklich Dein ernst?

Klar man kann ohne " Den Widerstand " u. Co dieses Spiel bestehen, jedoch sind sicher hunderte
von Lotro Spielern (ich zumindest) unsagbar dankbar, daß es Leute gibt die ohne Bezahlung
sich eine solche Mühe machen um so eine Seite zu erstellen und zu pflegen.

*Der Widerstand * ist die mit Abstand beste Informationsquelle für Hdro Spieler
die man in Deutschland im Moment noch finden kann meine ich.

Es gibt ja nicht nur die Questen wo sich die Spieler Hilfe suchen,
sondern auch Crafting und Tugenden Guides zb.

Deswegen an dieser Stelle ein grosses Dankeschön an Sonnenblume und Team.
Nun ich denke das war eher nich ernst gemeint von Dir ( wenn doch bin ich entschieden anderer Meinung ) .

mfg. spikki


----------



## Sleepy84 (14. Oktober 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> schön und gut aber an den ettenöden ändern die wieder nichts , ich denke schon das viele auch gerne mal bißchen mehr und in anderen form pvp betreiben würden .



Ja auch ich als jemand, der wenig Zeit mit PvMP verbringt, muss mich da anschließen. Ein wenig Entstaubung würde den Etten und dem ganzen Spiel guttun. Es fühlt sich an, als ob dort seit einer Ewigkeit nichts mehr geändert, oder neues eingeführt wurde. 

Hoffnung macht mir da zum einen das Scharmützelsystem, was evtl. auch eine gute Basis für ein Szenario-PvP in ferner Zukunft wäre. Zum anderen meine ich, dass vor allem das PvMP vom beschleunigten Kampfsystem profitieren wird, da es dort einfach noch mehr auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt. Dort kann eine (nicht abbrechbare) Autoattack zum ungünstigen Zeitpunkt schon mal über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Nein, wenn dann bitte gleich die Grammatik stimmig machen und in "Steht wieder" umbenennen.



Nö, ich dachte da an so ein altomisches "Der[, der] wieder stand"


----------



## dd2ren (15. Oktober 2009)

Sleepy84 schrieb:


> Ja auch ich als jemand, der wenig Zeit mit PvMP verbringt, muss mich da anschließen. Ein wenig Entstaubung würde den Etten und dem ganzen Spiel guttun. Es fühlt sich an, als ob dort seit einer Ewigkeit nichts mehr geändert, oder neues eingeführt wurde.
> 
> Hoffnung macht mir da zum einen das Scharmützelsystem, was evtl. auch eine gute Basis für ein Szenario-PvP in ferner Zukunft wäre. Zum anderen meine ich, dass vor allem das PvMP vom beschleunigten Kampfsystem profitieren wird, da es dort einfach noch mehr auf schnelle Reaktionen ankommt. Dort kann eine (nicht abbrechbare) Autoattack zum ungünstigen Zeitpunkt schon mal über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden
> 
> ...




Ja ,aber deswegen sind es immer noch die Ettenöden wie immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die sollten die Grundlegend überarbeiten so das die ganze Gegend mal Abwechslungsreicher wird und es nicht nur darum geht wo ist der andere Schlachtzug und dann prügeln 48 ohne Kontrolle auf einander ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Taktische Elemente müsste man mit in die Etten bringen denn die Aussenposten jetzt bringen nur was wenn man in die Instanz will, und das Artefakt holt man auch nur aus Spaß was aber nicht unbedingt Sinn macht wegen 5% mehr Verufenheit oder wie das bei den Helden sonst heisst ^^ 

Naja dann hoffen wir mal das in 2 Jahren mal etwas für das PvP und auch für das Housing getan wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimpo (19. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem beim Pvp is das nix neues kommt und das macht das PvP öde weil es immer das selbe is.Und in nächster zeit kommt ja nix fürs PvP.Ich gehöre auch zu den Spielern die seid Release dabei waren habe aber auch aufgehört weil einfach nix neues kommt siehe PvP und der Raidcontent is ja auch sehr über schaubar.Früher gab es wenigstens noch 2 raids Hele und Spalte.Was ich auch nicht Verstehen kann is die überarbeitung der Startgebiete anstatt die zu überarbeiten,hätten sie doch lieber die arbeit die sie da reingesteckt haben in sachen stecken könne die wirklich wichtig sind wie das PvP aber das is Turbine. :9


----------



## Bigmedi (19. Oktober 2009)

Seit wann ist in LotRO PVP wichtig? Hallo ist ja wohl ein RP-PVE-Game sry.
atm gibts ja 3 Raids(Schildi,Watcher,DN) wo ich aber auch sagen muss das nur DN ein richtiger Raid ala Spalte,Hele ist.

gruß Big


----------



## MelvinSmiley (19. Oktober 2009)

Wer Lotro spielt, um PvP zu machen, dem is eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Etten sind so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was es in Lotro gibt. Wenn ich dann lese, dass jemand mehr "taktischen Tiefgang" haben möchte, wo die meisten froh sind, durch das Gelagge den richtigen Button zu treffen und dass die Wirkung dessen in den nächsten 10 Sekunden einsetzt......Tut mir leid Junge, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Lotro ist das beste PvE game. Punkt.


----------



## Gimpo (19. Oktober 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Wer Lotro spielt, um PvP zu machen, dem is eh nicht mehr zu helfen. Die Etten sind so ziemlich das Schlimmste, was es in Lotro gibt. Wenn ich dann lese, dass jemand mehr "taktischen Tiefgang" haben möchte, wo die meisten froh sind, durch das Gelagge den richtigen Button zu treffen und dass die Wirkung dessen in den nächsten 10 Sekunden einsetzt......Tut mir leid Junge, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Lotro ist das beste PvE game. Punkt.



Bestes PVE game o0 nicht dein ernst,wenn es das beste is warum spielen es den so wenige.Und zum PvP man kann doch mal nach 2 jahren verlangen das mal was neues kommt.



 Seit wann ist in LotRO PVP wichtig? Hallo ist ja wohl ein RP-PVE-Game sry.
atm gibts ja 3 Raids(Schildi,Watcher,DN) wo ich aber auch sagen muss das nur DN ein richtiger Raid ala Spalte,Hele ist.

gruß Big





Und  ich meine richtige Raid inis(DN) net sowas wie die schildi wo de nach 4min wieder raus bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eleanar (28. Oktober 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich möchte vorschlagen, diesen Rechtschreibfehler ernst zu nehmen und, wenn sich jemand der Seite erbarmt und sie erneut aufstellt, sie zum Wiederstand umzubenennen.



Danke Vetaro.... leider übersehen... so ist das manchmal eben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cordesh (3. November 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Die Seiten (zumindest der widerstand) sind noch online, wird man ja sehen wie lang die beiden Betreiber bei Aion überleben und wieder zurückkriechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe oft genug darauf hingewiesen das ich nicht wegen Aion mit HdRO aufgehört habe.
Aktuell spiele ich sogar garnicht, bzw. kein MMOG.

"zurückkriechen" stößt mir bisschen auf.
Das Wort klingt für mich als wenn man reuhevoll darum bittet wieder aufgenommen zu werden...schon irgendwie albern.

HdRO ist ein schönes Spiel, werde ich vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder spielen (hab 3 LTA's), aber aktuell halt eben nicht.
Und deswegen gibts auch kein Morthond.de mehr.
So ne Seite betreibe ich nur wenn ich auch 100% dahinter stehe.
Und wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielt ist man aus dem Geschehen eben raus.

Mehr isses nicht, hat vor allem auch nichts mit Aion zu tun.
Aion ist übrigends auch ein sehr schönes Spiel. 
Das ich es nicht mehr spiele liegt nicht an Aion, sondern an mir.
Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder ein MMOG spiele ist es vielleicht Aion, oder HdRO oder SW:TOR oder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (3. November 2009)

Cordesh schrieb:


> HdRO ist ein schönes Spiel, werde ich vielleicht auch irgendwann mal wieder spielen (hab 3 LTA's), aber aktuell halt eben nicht.
> Und deswegen gibts auch kein Morthond.de mehr.
> So ne Seite betreibe ich nur wenn ich auch 100% dahinter stehe.
> Und wenn man ein Spiel nicht spielt ist man aus dem Geschehen eben raus.



du verzeihst mir sicher, dass ich morthond.de nicht bewusst besucht habe,
mir haben meistens der widerstand oder das offizielle forum als infoquellen ausgereicht,
aber warum die seite gleich vom netz nehmen? hast du zB niemand gesucht/gefunden,
der sie weiterbetreiben wuerde?


----------



## Varghoud (3. November 2009)

Das ist natürlich äußerst schade, denn der Widerstand und morthond waren mir auf meinen Reisen durch Mittelerde sehr behilflich und eine tolle Anlaufstelle für die Community. 

Wobei ich zugegebenermaßen eher aus Bequemlichkeit immer auf den Widerstand zugegriffen hab. Ja, ich geb's zu, manchmal bin ich zu faul um NPC's oder Monster für Quests zu suchen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber man hat auch immer bemerkt, mit welcher Liebe zum Detail Sonnenblume und seine Sippe die Seite gepflegt haben.

Nichtsdestotrotz: die HDRO-Community stagniert nicht, es kommen sogar immer mehr dazu, und durch Die Belagerung des Düsterwaldes werden wohl noch mehr neue Spieler dazustoßen. Leute kommen und gehen, das ist bei jedem MMO so. 

Aber Codemasters muss sich schon drangeben, um die Vielspieler bei der Stange zu halten. Denn die gibt es in HDRO auch zahlreich, und sie lechzen nach neuen Inhalten.


----------



## Cordesh (3. November 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> aber warum die seite gleich vom netz nehmen? hast du zB niemand gesucht/gefunden,
> der sie weiterbetreiben wuerde?



Naja, die Domän wollten viele haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber ich hätte Morthond.de nur meinen Co-Admins gegeben, bei denen ich mir sicher war das sie die Seite "in meinem Sinne" weitergeführt hätten.
Da aber einer der beiden auch mit HdRO aufgehört hat, und sie beide die Seite nicht alleine weiterführen wollten...


----------



## simoni (3. November 2009)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Ich habe oft genug darauf hingewiesen das ich nicht wegen Aion mit HdRO aufgehört habe.
> Aktuell spiele ich sogar garnicht, bzw. kein MMOG.
> 
> "zurückkriechen" stößt mir bisschen auf.
> ...



Tut mir leid wenn du das falsch verstehst. Das war nicht auf dich, sondern allgeimein darauf bezogen, dass viele, die zu Aion wechseln irgendwann oder auch bald wieder zurückkommen. Da ich viele kenne, die zur Zeit in Aion unterwegs sind.
wegen dem "zurückkriechen" : Das war mehr oder weniger absichtlich ein bisschen übertrieben geschrieben, auch hier wieder nicht auf dich bezogen.


----------



## Frandibar (3. November 2009)

Gimpo schrieb:


> Bestes PVE game o0 nicht dein ernst,wenn es das beste is warum spielen es den so wenige.



Nur weil bei Dir in der Schule die Kinder lieber WOW spielen als ein richtiges Online Rollenspiel, heißt das noch lange nicht das HDRO nur wenige spielen!
Sich ein bißchen informieren und über denn Tellerrand schauen wäre nicht schlecht, bevor man solch Unwahrheiten schreibt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem ist, zumindest meiner Meinung nach, HDRO, neben Everquest II, das beste PVE Spiel zurzeit...


----------



## Gimpo (4. November 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Nur weil bei Dir in der Schule die Kinder lieber WOW spielen als ein richtiges Online Rollenspiel, heißt das noch lange nicht das HDRO nur wenige spielen!
> Sich ein bißchen informieren und über denn Tellerrand schauen wäre nicht schlecht, bevor man solch Unwahrheiten schreibt...
> 
> 
> ...




o0 Ich habe HDRO über 2 Jahre gespielt daher kann ich mir ein Urteil erlauben.Ich finds mal wieder lustig das man sobald man mal was negatives zu HDRO schreibt gleich als WoW spieler beschimpt wird.Ich habe WoW nie gespielt also der einzige der mal über den Tellerand schauen sollte bist ja wohl mal du, und vergiss net deine rosarote Brille abzusetzen.^^


----------



## Frandibar (4. November 2009)

Gimpo schrieb:


> o0 Ich habe HDRO über 2 Jahre gespielt daher kann ich mir ein Urteil erlauben.Ich finds mal wieder lustig das man sobald man mal was negatives zu HDRO schreibt gleich als WoW spieler beschimpt wird.Ich habe WoW nie gespielt also der einzige der mal über den Tellerand schauen sollte bist ja wohl mal du, und vergiss net deine rosarote Brille abzusetzen.^^



Erstens mal spiele bzw. spielte ich mehr Online Rollenspiele als nur HDRO... deshalb fällt das mit dem "über denn Tellerrand" schauen schon mal weg...
Zweitens hab ich nichts gegen negative Kritik wenn Sie angebracht ist... aber Du erzählst hier einfach eine Lüge, und zwar in der Weise wie ein typisches WOW Kiddie!
Drittens hatte ich niemals eine rosarote Brille, noch sehe ich ein Spiel durch eine solche, außer vieleicht Dungeon Master, über das Game lass ich nichts kommen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheONE§ (4. November 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> .. aber Du erzählst hier einfach eine Lüge, und zwar in der Weise wie ein typisches WOW Kiddie!...



aumann gimpo, das kannst du wirklich nicht auf dir sitzen lassen. und super von dir frandibar,
dass du so fundiert unser spiel hier verteidigst.

einigen wir uns auf ein unentschieden? und der naechste post hat wieder was mit dem thema zu tun?


----------



## Frandibar (4. November 2009)

Na klar doch, sonst schreibt das nächste mal jemand das WOW ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist... oder das WAR das beste PVE Game ist... usw.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (4. November 2009)

Frandibar, _du_ bist ausfallend und beleidigend geworden, und das ist nicht nett, egal wie recht du hast.


----------



## Gimpo (4. November 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Erstens mal spiele bzw. spielte ich mehr Online Rollenspiele als nur HDRO... deshalb fällt das mit dem "über denn Tellerrand" schauen schon mal weg...
> Zweitens hab ich nichts gegen negative Kritik wenn Sie angebracht ist... aber Du erzählst hier einfach eine Lüge, und zwar in der Weise wie ein typisches WOW Kiddie!
> Drittens hatte ich niemals eine rosarote Brille, noch sehe ich ein Spiel durch eine solche, außer vieleicht Dungeon Master, über das Game lass ich nichts kommen...
> 
> ...




Was den bitte für Lügen Frandi?


----------



## Tjundsdar (10. November 2009)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> t......Tut mir leid Junge, aber das ist Schwachsinn. Lotro ist das beste PvE game. Punkt.



Sorry aber da musste ich gerade herzhaft lachen(habe selber Lotro im 3.Anlauf bis zum 01.11 gespielt).

Aber Lotro hat mit sicherheit die beste Story ohne frage, aber den besten und umfangreichsten PVE-Content hat immer
noch das MMO das 11 Mio. Leute spielen(und nein ich spiele aktuell kein Wow). Es mag einen passen oder nicht, aber an
den PVE-Content von Wow, vor allem im Endgame, wird auf absehbare Zeit kein anderes MMO rankommen.
Selbst EQ2 bietet da mehr PVE....

Also mal schön auf dem Boden der Tatsachen bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema denke das Lotro aktuell mehr verlieren wird als gewinnen, vor allem durch die fragwürdige Preispolitik bezüglich des kommenden
"Hau-Ruck-Addons"...aber die Zeit wirds zeigen

LG Tjundsdar


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2009)

Ich finde es sehr schön, dass leute wie Tsundjar in der Lage sind, sehr effektiv darüber hinweg zu täuschen, dass sie keinerlei belege für ihre Behauptungen haben. Die Methode: Man lässt einfach das "weil" weg und ersetzt es durch ein "es mag einem passen oder nicht". Somit kann man einfach etwas behaupten - und so tun, als hätte man die Wahrheit in der Tasche.


----------



## Raefael (11. November 2009)

Klingt seltsam, ist aber so. ...


----------



## TheONE§ (11. November 2009)

Cordesh schrieb:


> Naja, die Domän wollten viele haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und du haettest die seite, mit entsprechendem vermerk "wird aktuell nicht weitergefuehrt", nicht so stehn lassen koennen? 
ich geh mal davon aus, dass die inhalte sowie die von widerstand waren und da finde ich schon, dass es (auch mit questhelpferfunktion) ein uebles loch waere, wenn man da nicht mehr nachschlagen koennte. ich bin aktuell mit twinks unterwegs, die haben neue klassen, neue berufe...da gibt es soviel nachzuschlagen...

p.s. nach ich hoffe cordesh schaut hier nochmal rein, jetzt wo er kein HDRO mehr spielt.


----------



## Norei (11. November 2009)

Tjundsdar schrieb:


> Aber Lotro hat mit sicherheit die beste Story ohne frage, aber den besten und umfangreichsten PVE-Content hat immer noch das MMO das 11 Mio. Leute spielen(und nein ich spiele aktuell kein Wow). Es mag einen passen oder nicht, aber an den PVE-Content von Wow, vor allem im Endgame, wird auf absehbare Zeit kein anderes MMO rankommen.
> Selbst EQ2 bietet da mehr PVE....





Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr schön, dass leute wie Tsundjar in der Lage sind, sehr effektiv darüber hinweg zu täuschen, dass sie keinerlei belege für ihre Behauptungen haben. Die Methode: Man lässt einfach das "weil" weg und ersetzt es durch ein "es mag einem passen oder nicht". Somit kann man einfach etwas behaupten - und so tun, als hätte man die Wahrheit in der Tasche.


Und wenn man dann noch ignoriert, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen "besten" Content und "meisten" Content gibt, kann man sogar so tun, als ob man Belege hat. 
Es gibt schon einen Grund, warum 90% der WoWler durch den kompletten Classikcontent nur durchrushen, um endlich mitraiden zu können.


----------



## Thoraros (11. November 2009)

Hdro hat mehr Spieler als AOC und WAR zusammen! Ergänzend kann man sagen, dass WoW für die breite Masse ist (schnell,sofort und viel) und Lotro ist für Spieler mit Vorliebe für Spiele und teilweise! schweren Content denn HdRO ist mit Abstand das beste PvE-Spiel neben EQ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimpo (11. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Hdro hat mehr Spieler als AOC und WAR zusammen! Ergänzend kann man sagen, dass WoW für die breite Masse ist (schnell,sofort und viel) und Lotro ist für Spieler mit Vorliebe für Spiele und teilweise! schweren Content denn HdRO ist mit Abstand das beste PvE-Spiel neben EQ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich würde mal interessieren wo du das her nimmst da Turbine nie Zahlen raus gegeben hat.Man kann es sich auch schön reden ne ^^
Und zu Thema HDRO hat den schwersten Content musste ich echt lachen,hdro is so einfach geworden man kann von 1-60 solo questen viele gruppen quest kann man jetzt solo machen und der Endcontent der auch überschaubar ist is auch net gross anspruchsvoll :9


----------



## Thoraros (11. November 2009)

Öhm, meine Einschätzung geht aus Statistiken und diversen Meinungen hervor ... Darüber hinaus habe ich mir die xFire Zahlen genauer angeschaut und habe einen gesunden Mittelwert gebildet (ich weiß nicht jeder benutzt xFire, jedoch ist ein Trend erkennbar). Früher war alles besser ... kommt mir bekannt vor ... Ich sagte auch nicht, dass Lotro den schwersten Content besitzt sondern im Vergleich zu WoW um längen schwerer ist. Ich als Waffenmeister benötige in meinem Levelbereich immernoch eine Gruppe, tut mir Leid, vielleicht mache ich ja etwas falsch...

Gruppencontent ist noch mehr als genug vorhanden, wobei man über den Endgamecontent sicherlich diskutieren kann.


----------



## simoni (11. November 2009)

Das mit den Spielerzahlen wird wieder ne endlos Diskussion also fangt gar nicht erst an..
Die X-Fire Zahlen sind auch nicht wirklich ne verlässliche Quelle..


----------



## Thoraros (11. November 2009)

Hab ja auch nur geschrieben,dass ein Trend erkennbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem steht es sehr gut um Lotro denn sonst würde es kein zweites Addon geben ... In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass die Server sehr gut gefüllt sind und seien wir mal ehrlich ... Lotro hat sicherlich 300000 Subs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. November 2009)

Das ist jetzt aber der Punkt: "seien wir mal ehrlich, Lotro hat sicherlich 300 000 Subs".  'Seien wir mal ehrlich, sicherlich' ist keine anerkannte Methode. Ebenso hast du, witzigerweise _direkt_ unter einem Post, in dem Norei dieses Problem angesprochen hat, es direkt wieder gemacht: "denn HdRO ist mit Abstand das beste PvE-Spiel neben EQ"

Ich bin hier einer der längsten HdRO-Forum-Vertreter, werde also sicherlich nicht behaupten, dass das Spiel scheisse ist. Aber könnten wir uns nicht ein bisschen differenzierter ausdrücken? Der Satz wäre super in Ordnung gewesen, wenn du gesagt hättest "Ich finde...".


----------



## Gimpo (11. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Hab ja auch nur geschrieben,dass ein Trend erkennbar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




zum Addon kann ich nur sagen das es vor ein paar Monaten noch als kostenloses buch angekündigt war,das sie das jetzt geändert haben zeigt mir einfach nur das Turbine geld braucht denk mal drüber nach :9


----------



## Vetaro (11. November 2009)

Gimpo schrieb:


> zum Addon kann ich nur sagen das es vor ein paar Monaten noch als kostenloses buch angekündigt war,das sie das jetzt geändert haben zeigt mir einfach nur das Turbine geld braucht denk mal drüber nach :9



Und das ist auch wieder so eine Behauptung, von der ich nichts weiß. Die Leute erwarteten Rohan praktisch schon seit Moria, und jedermann wusste, dass irgendwas großes zum Bezahlen kommen würde. Nur weil es nicht das ist, was wir erwarteten, ist das keine plötzliche Plan-Änderung.


----------



## Gimpo (11. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und das ist auch wieder so eine Behauptung, von der ich nichts weiß. Die Leute erwarteten Rohan praktisch schon seit Moria, und jedermann wusste, dass irgendwas großes zum Bezahlen kommen würde. Nur weil es nicht das ist, was wir erwarteten, ist das keine plötzliche Plan-Änderung.




Ich rede net von Rohan es wurde gesagt das ende des jahres ein Buch(B9) kommen sollte mit lvl cap erhöhung usw und das es kostenlos sein sollte :9


----------



## Vetaro (11. November 2009)

Nein. Das wurde nie gesagt. Es wurde - wir haben da ausführlich drüber gerätselt - gesagt "Und am Ende des Jahres wollen wir dann weitergehen und neue Gebiete einfügen und dann steht ja auch noch die Level-Erhöhung an". Wir haben Seitenlang darüber nachgedacht, ob das heisst, dass das ein Patch wird, was zum Kaufen, wohin es geht, wie viel wir kriegen etc.

Der Content, der mit Buch 9 beworben wird, ist überraschenderweise tatsächlich kostenlos. Alles, was vor der ankündigung von SoM genannt wurde, kriegt jeder: Überarbeitete Einsame Lande und so. Sogar Skirmishes kriegt jeder, nur die SoM-User haben unbegrenzten Zutritt.

Es wurde aber niemals behauptet, dass der Content, der den Düsterwald und 5 neue Level beinhaltet, kostenlos sein würde. Das ist in deinem Kopf geschehen.


----------



## Gocu (11. November 2009)

Gimpo schrieb:


> Ich rede net von Rohan es wurde gesagt das ende des jahres ein Buch(B9) kommen sollte mit lvl cap erhöhung usw und das es kostenlos sein sollte :9



Ich muss Vetaro noch ergänzen. Es wurde nie gesagt das Buch 9 und die Levelerhöhung kostenlos ist. Es wurde nur gesagt das irgendwann mal ein Buch kommen könnte, das kostenlos ist und eine Levelerhöhung beinhaltet, es war nie die Rede davon das das Buch 9 sein wird.


----------



## Gimpo (11. November 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nein. Das wurde nie gesagt. Es wurde - wir haben da ausführlich drüber gerätselt - gesagt "Und am Ende des Jahres wollen wir dann weitergehen und neue Gebiete einfügen und dann steht ja auch noch die Level-Erhöhung an". Wir haben Seitenlang darüber nachgedacht, ob das heisst, dass das ein Patch wird, was zum Kaufen, wohin es geht, wie viel wir kriegen etc.
> 
> Der Content, der mit Buch 9 beworben wird, ist überraschenderweise tatsächlich kostenlos. Alles, was vor der ankündigung von SoM genannt wurde, kriegt jeder: Überarbeitete Einsame Lande und so. Sogar Skirmishes kriegt jeder, nur die SoM-User haben unbegrenzten Zutritt.
> 
> Es wurde aber niemals behauptet, dass der Content, der den Düsterwald und 5 neue Level beinhaltet, kostenlos sein würde. Das ist in deinem Kopf geschehen.



ja dann habe ich da etwas durcheinander gebracht sry :9


----------



## simoni (11. November 2009)

Davon abgesehen, haben sie doch angekündigt, sie wollen versuchen jedes Jahr ein Bezahl Addon zu liefern, mein ich jedenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (11. November 2009)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass sie am Hugertuch nagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie manch andere Spieleschmiede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melethron (8. Dezember 2009)

Gute Nachricht: der Widerstand macht weiter!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (8. Dezember 2009)

Melethron schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht: der Widerstand macht weiter!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und es darf gerne geholfen werden...


----------



## Beneos (8. Dezember 2009)

Norei schrieb:


> Und es darf gerne geholfen werden...



der Wiederstand macht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...007&page=15

Beste Grüße
Ben


----------



## Vetaro (8. Dezember 2009)

Beneos schrieb:


> der Wiederstand macht weiter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und és darf gerne geholfen werden...


----------



## Dodacar (8. Dezember 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und és darf gerne geholfen werden...



Und übrigens: Der Widerstand macht weiter...


----------



## Norei (9. Dezember 2009)

Dodacar schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Der Widerstand macht weiter...


Eigentlich meinte ich mehr sowas.

Aber vorher bitte im Forum des Widerstand abstimmen.


----------



## Manfred64 (9. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab gestern beim Widerstand vorbeigeschaut, da war sogar schon ein Kapitel angelegt für "Siege of Mirkwood".



Melethron schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Tage steige ich wieder mal in HdRO ein und was lese ich heute... morthond.de und der Widerstand schliessen ihre Pforten. Was man so nachlesen kann in Foren, hören auch viele alte Hasen auf. Sippen werden aufgegeben. Seid doch so nett und bringt mich auf den Stand, was hat sich den im letzten halben Jahr so dramatisches ergeben, damit so etwas passiert? Ein Argument das mir öfters aufgefallen ist, sei die Patchpolitik von CM. Stimmt mich schon ein wenig nachdenklich....
> 
> lg Mele


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Dezember 2009)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Na klar doch, sonst schreibt das nächste mal jemand das WOW ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist... oder das WAR das beste PVE Game ist... usw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, na ein Glück dass WoW für kleine Kinder ist während Herr der Ringe für Erwachsene konzipiert wurde... weia was für ne gequirlte, über den Kamm scheerende Scheiße...


----------



## simoni (10. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt fangt bitte nicht mit wieder mit einer "Unsre Community ist besser" -Diskussion wieder an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (10. Dezember 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Jetzt fangt bitte nicht mit wieder mit einer "Unsre Community ist besser" -Diskussion wieder an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt schon, aber gerade darum geht es ja. Keine Community ist "besser" als die andere, weil überall Idioten zu finden sind.


Ich glaube ich werd nie verstehen, warum WoW Spieler, wie ich, immer und immer und immer (gähn) wieder verallgemeinert werden... natürlich gibts ne Menge dämlicher WoW Spieler. Aber was bringt einen dazu, deswegen alle WoW Spieler als Idioten zu bezeichnen oder das Spiel als irgendwie kindischer als das andere zu bezeichnen, UND dann auch noch zu glauben, man sei selbst totaaal erwachsen und voll aufgeklärt wenn man so einen Blödsinn verzapft? 

Das nervt einfach nur.


----------



## simoni (10. Dezember 2009)

Und ehrlich gesagt, in den paar Monaten, in denen ich WoW gespielt habe, sind mir wirklich keine außergewöhnlich schlimme "Kiddies" in Erinnerung geblieben. (ok mal abgesehen von den Gildennamen, aber wer vorher GW gespielt hat ist abgehärtet)
Letztendlich hocken überall Menschen hinter den Bildschirmen, und wies auch sonst überall ist gibts immer Idioten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis jetzt hab ich auch nur ein Spiel aufgehört wegen der Community, und das war Aion.


----------



## Dwarim (10. Dezember 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werd nie verstehen, warum WoW Spieler, wie ich, immer und immer und immer (gähn) wieder verallgemeinert werden... *natürlich gibts ne Menge dämlicher WoW Spieler. Aber was bringt einen dazu, deswegen alle WoW Spieler als Idioten zu bezeichnen* oder das Spiel als irgendwie kindischer als das andere zu bezeichnen, UND dann auch noch zu glauben, man sei selbst totaaal erwachsen und voll aufgeklärt wenn man so einen Blödsinn verzapft?
> 
> Das nervt einfach nur.



Du beantwortest deine Frage selber. Der Großteil der WoW-Community ist zu einem DPS geilen, asozialen (_Duden Definierung: nicht gesellschafts fähig_) und scheinbar hirnamputierten "Imbaroxxor" geworden, der meint, Alles und Jeden, was/der sein Spiel (WoW) in irgendeiner Weise schlecht darstellt bis an's Lebensende flamen zu müssen.
Und da man diese Sorte Spieler häufiger antrifft, als eine andere, verallgemeinert man das Erlebte -> die gesamte Community leidet unter diesem Verhalten.


----------



## Thoriumobi (11. Dezember 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Du beantwortest deine Frage selber. Der Großteil der WoW-Community ist zu einem DPS geilen, asozialen (_Duden Definierung: nicht gesellschafts fähig_) und scheinbar hirnamputierten "Imbaroxxor" geworden, der meint, Alles und Jeden, was/der sein Spiel (WoW) in irgendeiner Weise schlecht darstellt bis an's Lebensende flamen zu müssen.
> Und da man diese Sorte Spieler häufiger antrifft, als eine andere, verallgemeinert man das Erlebte -> die gesamte Community leidet unter diesem Verhalten.


Nö, ich glaube das ist dein ganz persönliches, subjektives Problem mit einigen Subjekten in den Foren gewesen. Warum man das dann auf alle übertragen muss, versteh ich nicht. Aber das scheint auch nicht diskutierbar zu sein, viele Leute mit einer ähnlichen Meinung wie du sie hast glauben einfach eine Gesetzmäßigkeit gefunden zu haben, dabei beten sie oftmals nur nach, was sie irgendwann irgendwo mal über WoW Spieler gehört haben. Oftmals kann man das leider nicht mal eine eigene Meinung nennen.


----------



## Dragvin (13. Dezember 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Nö, ich glaube das ist dein ganz persönliches, subjektives Problem mit einigen Subjekten in den Foren gewesen. Warum man das dann auf alle übertragen muss, versteh ich nicht. Aber das scheint auch nicht diskutierbar zu sein, viele Leute mit einer ähnlichen Meinung wie du sie hast glauben einfach eine Gesetzmäßigkeit gefunden zu haben, dabei beten sie oftmals nur nach, was sie irgendwann irgendwo mal über WoW Spieler gehört haben. Oftmals kann man das leider nicht mal eine eigene Meinung nennen.



Das problem ist man urteilt eine Gemeinschaft nach den lautesten und verbreiteten Kriterien. Wenn man Buffed nun als Beispiel nehmt, dann sieht man in vielen Foren anderer Spieler oder auch in den Kommentare Bereiche für spielenews, irgendwelche WoW Spieler die meinen WoW verteidigen zu müssen und jeses andere spiel zu flamen etc. 
Es sind nicht alle WoW Spieler so ! Das weiss jeder, aber leider laufen grade hier auf Buffed ein Großteil dieser "ich flame alles was nicht WoW ist" Spieler. Daher erkennt man eben den eindruck das die Community von WoW komplett so drauf ist.
Das es in jeder Community solche Spieler gibt es klar. Aber leider gerade hier auf Buffed sind es "oft" die WoW-Fanatiker die am lautesten sind.


----------



## Le_Urmel (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke bei HdRo treffen verschiedene Interessen aufeinander. Während WoW von vielen bevorzugt wird (auch von diesem Magazin), gibt es Spieler bei HdRo wie mich, die ein fortgeschrittenes Alter haben (46 Jahre). Ich spiele das Spiel sehr regelmässig, bin aber erst auf Level 56. Warum ?
 Tja weil ich manchmal einfach Stunden durch die Gegend stromer, weil mich die Atmosphäre packt und ich ich den Spielern, die Musik machen zu höre. Ich spiele das Spiel, WEIL es ein Thema beinhaltet, welches mich seit meiner Jugend begeistert. Weil ich nie geglaubt habe, dass man die Bücher verfilmen und versoften kann.

Auch darin habe ich mich geirrt. Beides ist gelungen und ich werde dieses Spiel auch immer unterstützen, da ich auf Grund meines Alters auch gewisse finanzielle Reserven habe, habe ich auf LTA bewusst verzichtet, habe die Moriaerweiterung elf Monate vorher gekauft, bevor ich Moria betreten habe.

Es gibt bestimmt bessere Spiele, aber keins setzt meine Erwartungen so um wie HdRo. Okay es war eine lange Liebeserklärung an dieses Spiel, aber sie kam von Herzen.


Sic este


----------

